# Which Electrostatic to buy? Wagner or Graco?



## hanugro (Dec 31, 2009)

My company is starting on a repair job for small LPG cylinder (26cm/10" diameter and 30cm height/12") that require repainting around 2000 of that LPG cylinder per shift. We are building a conventional water spraybooth with overhead conveyor system. Now we are in the process of choosing the paint gun system. I have decided to use electrostatic to save paint and less overspray.

i am considering Graco XS3 with Triton pump or Wagner electrostatic kit. The main difference is that Graco do not use power pack and Wagner has external power pack that require electricity. Which one is better? I am thinking about better transfer rate, safety, longevity, and easy to use (maintenance). Thanks for the suggestion. i am completely newbie in this mass painting.


----------



## Induspray (Dec 10, 2009)

Sounds like you are doing more a production line project. You will get better responses if you post your questions to www.finishing.com where they specialize in factory application type questions. We are all contractors here so production line type questions will get a very low response. Good luck.


----------



## hanugro (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi, I am hoping that someone has used/encounter these 2 products before and tell me their experience. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Induspray (Dec 10, 2009)

hanugro said:


> Hi, I am hoping that someone has used/encounter these 2 products before and tell me their experience. Thanks anyway.


Just trying to direct you to a site that is more likely to have helpful answers to your questions. Good luck.


----------



## profection (Aug 27, 2008)

*electrostatic guns*

Take a look at Ransburg electrostatic guns.


----------

